# Late Spawn or non-spawner??



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I caught a LARGE walleye this weekend near Pelican Rapids, MN. She was not only pretty long, but she was a damn football with the largest belly I have ever seen!!
I drifted a bit off my spot as I was messing with my GPS and I hooked her in 29 feet of water right off an 18 foot hump. She proceeded to spew eggs all over my boat as I was getting her unhooked.
So, my question is, was she a late spawner or will she not spawn and just reabsorb those eggs. I would not have kept her either way, just wondering what the deal was. It is a fairly large and deep lake, surface water temp has been hovering around 60 degrees for about three weeks now. Just looking for a little insight.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i caught one this weekend on the missouri down here in SD that still had eggs in her too, wasnt huge around 20" i think, i wasn kinda wonderin the same thing?


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

the crappies i caught yesterday still had spawn in them too.  
i also was wondering the same thing.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Wheres H2ofwlr when we need him?? He would know


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> Wheres H2ofwlr when we need him?? He would know


Now that there is funny!!!! BEDE!!!! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Everything is late this year. My guess is the late spring might have impacted some would-be spawners too. I saw crappies spawning in the local lakes up to about June 11.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> Everything is late this year. My guess is the late spring might have impacted some would-be spawners too. I saw crappies spawning in the local lakes up to about June 11.


We were still catching crappies on their spawning beds in our favorite MN lake this past weekend!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder what that does for the the fish population a few years from now? wonder if it will be down because of a cooler spring this year? i am sure many more things effect it than just a cool spring but somethin to think about no?


----------

